# Build advice for Ammit



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

Took the plunge and got myself an Ammit (single coil) on the advice from some of the folks here. Must say that it is really easy to build on.

Tried an 8 wrap, 24awg Ni80, spaced coil with CB (was in the region of 0.6ohm) and the thing goes snap, crackle, pop and lots of spit. So took out the wick, compressed the coil and the re-wicked it .... same story and back to the drawing board.

Next tried a 6-7 wrap clapton coil (26/32awg SS316L). First tried it spaced and later compressed it, but I keep on getting snap, crackle, pop and lots of spit.

I'm looking for a "luke-warm" vape at about 30W max. Unfortunately I only have 26awg, 28awg Kathal, 24awg Ni80 and 26/32awg SS atm.

Advice desperately needed please, that spitting is burning my tongue. 

.


----------



## smilelykumeenit (15/5/17)

If it spits, you need to zap it with more power! You don't have the right wire for your 30w vape requirements, unfortunately : (

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

smilelykumeenit said:


> If it spits, you need to zap it with more power! You don't have the right wire for your vape requirements, unfortunately : (




@smilelykumeenit , which wire would u suggest and what build ?

.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/5/17)

What diameter are you building your coil around @ddk1979 ?

I reckon a 2.5mm 7 wrap Clapton should do the trick.

Alternatively try the 26g Kanthal on a 2.5mm, give it 8 compressed wraps and go for low watts with the airflow completely closed for a great MTL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> What diameter are you building your coil around @ddk1979 ?
> 
> I reckon a 2.5mm 7 wrap Clapton should do the trick.
> 
> Alternatively try the 26g Kanthal on a 2.5mm, give it 8 compressed wraps and go for low watts with the airflow completely closed for a great MTL




@BumbleBee - 3mm . Will try that out, thanks.
Any idea about the type of wire to buy and the best build (for my 30W luke-warm needs)?

.


----------



## Raindance (15/5/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @smilelykumeenit , which wire would u suggest and what build ?
> 
> .


Hi DDK, Love my Ammitt and upset you are having this experience! My standard setup in this atty is good ol' 26AWG SS316L about 7 winds with ID 3mm and either Rayon or ordinary Nippon Cotton. Sits at about .55 to .65 Ohm. Think the spitting has more to do with an over saturated wick, although I do not want to start that debate again. Just see if you can squeeze more wick of your choice in there and if that does not resolve the issue. This atty wicks like crazy so the above is based on my theory on what may cause your problem.

Hope this helps, Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi DDK, Love my Ammitt and upset you are having this experience! My standard setup in this atty is good ol' 26AWG SS316L about 7 winds with ID 3mm and either Rayon or ordinary Nippon Cotton. Sits at about .55 to .65 Ohm. Think the spitting has more to do with an over saturated wick, although I do not want to start that debate again. Just see if you can squeeze more wick of your choice in there and if that does not resolve the issue. This atty wicks like crazy so the above is based on my theory on what may cause your problem.
> 
> Hope this helps, Regards




@Raindance , are u suggesting a spaced or compressed coil ?
Also, what wattage are u vaping it at?

I changed the amount of cotton a few times. Also used "ordinary" organic cotton and then CB .... no luck so far.

.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/5/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @BumbleBee - 3mm . Will try that out, thanks.
> Any idea about the type of wire to buy and the best build (for my 30W luke-warm needs)?
> 
> .


What @Raindance said, 7 wraps of SS316L on a 3mm does it for me around the 40w mark. 

And to back up what @Raindance is saying, I suggested the 2.5mm ID because you have too much cotton in the coil for the power you want to run at, the juice is boiling instead of vaporising so needs more right foot. @smilelykumeenit is on the right track there too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/17)

ddk1979 said:


> @Raindance , are u suggesting a spaced or compressed coil ?
> Also, what wattage are u vaping it at?
> 
> I changed the amount of cotton a few times. Also used "ordinary" organic cotton and then CB .... no luck so far.
> ...


DDK, Using SS I usually stretch and compress again leaving a slightly spaced coil in order for it not to short out as one can not make a contact coil on SS as with Kanthal.

I am still not 100% convinced whether spitting is cause by too much or too little wick so will not dare argue with @BumbleBee on this topic. Sometimes adding works and then sometimes not. Sometimes it goes away after a while and sometimes not. Bloody confusing but rule of thumb is if the one causes spitting, go the other way round.

I run on TC most of the time around 220 to 235 degrees which means the TC kicks in and then maintains the temp at between 12 to 18 Watts. That is way lower than the 40W being mentioned here so that is out of my comfort and knowledge zone completely. However during the preheat at 75W, I find a too spaced coil with a loosely fitting wick does spit initially until TC kicks in and believe this is the excess juice burning off too rapidly like water falling into hot oil.

Just a final point, when running simple low metal volume coils, a lower wattage is needed than when a huge heavy duty coil with lots of metal needs heating up. On the odd occasion I do run these coils in power mode, I find 18 to 25W to be most comfortable with just about all the clouds I can handle.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> ... because you have too much cotton in the coil for the power you want to run at, the juice is boiling instead of vaporising so needs more right foot...


And just as I thought I started understanding something about building coils, @BumbleBee upturns my apple cart and I have to start theorizing all over again. LOL! Interesting food for thought, much appreciated.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/5/17)

In my single coil AMMIT, I use a 7 wrap drill twisted 26gNI80 @ 2,5mm ID. Compressed coil - no spitting, running between 25-35w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/5/17)

Raindance said:


> And just as I thought I started understanding something about building coils, @BumbleBee upturns my apple cart and I have to start theorizing all over again. LOL! Interesting food for thought, much appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Hehe, sorry about that. I may also be completely wrong, but this is just what I've found and it's what makes sense to me. I'm generalising here as there are just so many variables to keep in mind, wire type, tank/dripper design, wicking material and technique, pg/vg ratio, power settings etc etc etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

Raindance said:


> DDK, Using SS I usually stretch and compress again leaving a slightly spaced coil in order for it not to short out as one can not make a contact coil on SS as with Kanthal.
> 
> I am still not 100% convinced whether spitting is cause by too much or too little wick so will not dare argue with @BumbleBee on this topic. Sometimes adding works and then sometimes not. Sometimes it goes away after a while and sometimes not. Bloody confusing but rule of thumb is if the one causes spitting, go the other way round.
> 
> ...




@Raindance 
Because I still MTL on my nautilus mini, I am used to low wattages (13-16W) depending on the coils (nautilus or triton mini).
With a Melo 3 that I have, I seldom go above 25W, but the new ECL coils like a bit more power.

I don't use Tc mode at all but will give it a go and I really do prefer low power - saves on juice as well

THANKS

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> What @Raindance said, 7 wraps of SS316L on a 3mm does it for me around the *40w mark*.
> 
> And to back up what @Raindance is saying, I suggested the 2.5mm ID because you have too much cotton in the coil for the power you want to run at, the juice is boiling instead of vaporising so needs more right foot. @smilelykumeenit is on the right track there too.





Alex said:


> In my single coil AMMIT, I use a 7 wrap drill twisted 26gNI80 @ 2,5mm ID. Compressed coil - no spitting, running between 25-*35w*.




@BumbleBee and @Alex
I just pushed the power up to 35W a few minutes ago and the flavour was so intense I feel like I'm doing a "silver". 
I usually use sweetish juices in the Nautilus mini and it works perfectly (even in the melo 3).
On the ammit at 35W the flavour (6mg) is over the top - my head is still spinning.
Definitely need a low power build, but that's for tomorrow ... I think I'm going to lay down now. 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

